# Sabu the Pug and Cher the Crested



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Two too cute 
Both are favorite toy breeds for me - I showed two Cresteds to championships when they were still in the Misc Group. I think they are brilliant, and what's not to love about a Pug?

They are adorable, Linda!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, Laura  Both are very special to me-I owned Sabu's grandmother, and loved her Daddy, Michael Jordan. Cher has just managed to entwine me around her fuzzy little paws


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Thanks, Laura  Both are very special to me-I owned Sabu's grandmother, and loved her Daddy, Michael Jordan. Cher has just managed to entwine me around her fuzzy little paws


 
I showed the hairless variety (My Little Ponys - lol) but think that the powderpuffs are cute as can be.)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Cute pups! I never knew there was another type of Crested than the hairless ones. I think I've only ever seen the bald ones


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh, such cuteness. Cher is such a glamour girl.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I showed the hairless variety (My Little Ponys - lol) but think that the powderpuffs are cute as can be.)


Oh, that's too funny-that's exactly what I call them! Carlin has a gorgeous hairless from Gloria Kerr, that she has been showing. I would take her home in a heartbeat-she is one of the most beautiful Cresteds I have seen.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> Cute pups! I never knew there was another type of Crested than the hairless ones. I think I've only ever seen the bald ones


A lot of people are surprised when they find out she is a Chinese Crested. I love the Powder Puffs but will probably have a Hairless one day too.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Oh, that's too funny-that's exactly what I call them! Carlin has a gorgeous hairless from Gloria Kerr, that she has been showing. I would take her home in a heartbeat-she is one of the most beautiful Cresteds I have seen.


Both were imported from England. When I brought them home, my then 5 year old son Cole looked in the crates, and ran screaming "DADDY! Mommy brought home aliens!"

Ring prep was to rub Queen Helene hand cream into their skin, and comb the fetlocks and mane and tail with a fine toothed comb. Easy schmeazy!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Both were imported from England. When I brought them home, my then 5 year old son Cole looked in the crates, and ran screaming "DADDY! Mommy brought home aliens!"
> 
> Ring prep was to rub Queen Helene hand cream into their skin, and comb the fetlocks and mane and tail with a fine toothed comb. Easy schmeazy!


That's too funny and I can sure see where he came up with that!

Yeah, Carlin loves going to dog shows with dog, crate and grooming supplies in two hands, no dolly required


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> That's too funny and I can sure see where he came up with that!
> 
> Yeah, Carlin loves going to dog shows with dog, crate and grooming supplies in two hands, no dolly required


 
When showing the Poms, I called it "Barbie Dog Shows" and bought a pink Barbie wardrobe case. It had a blingie sparkly Barbie on the front. I hung leads on the closet bar, and there were 3 little drawers I put stuff in. I did it to drive Marshall Rokos (Paradise Valley Pomeranians) crazy. Even though he and Cindy have Poms, Marsh is a "man's man". When we went to Westminster with them, we had 2 ex-pen, grooming equipment and food for 2 dogs for 5 days packed in our suitcases! I could get used to that. LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When we were watching the dog show the other night, hubby said that isnt a dog. I told him about yours and he saw the picture of Cher tonight and said "WOW she is a cutie". They are both cute pups and I love the one with Cher on Sabu.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Those two are just too cute!


----------

